# Clausing  Mill #8520 Dismantle



## razinman (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi All,

             I've have a CLausing Mill #8520,  I wanted to dismantle it in order to cleans and paint.
  I'm a little confused as to how to take apart the table , it has bearings on both ends of the table
into the lead screw. There is a housing that is fitted around the bearings which I tried
to back out(with a gear puller) , it started to move but before I continued I wanted someone else's opinion.

             Thanks.............razin


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 10, 2017)

I've had mine apart and I did not need a puller of any kind. If I recall correctly I removed the table end cap containing the bearing by working it off of the lead screw. I suspect you may have some old coolant or something that got between the inner race of the bearing and the lead screw, causing your difficulty.


----------



## razinman (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi Terry,

                Thanks for the info., I used a gear puller with a little struggle and it finally came off.
  It was seating around for over 10 years and now it time to bring it alive again!!!!!!!

    Regards...........Raz


----------

